# 3/2/2015 HOUSE REPORT: "A Diamond in the Rough..."



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

&#8220;I waited all winter long to feel a fish like this on the other end of my line. It was heavy, it was angry, and it struck my lure so hard that it nearly scared me out of my kayak!&#8221;

*CONDITIONS:*
Fishing conditions were nearly perfect Monday. Mostly sunny, no wind, and temps were in the mid 30&#8217;s - much warmer than any weekend we&#8217;ve had this year. Water in the Ohio River was muddy and cold at 34° and on a slight rise. Some chunks of ice were still present, but mostly gone. Fish were relating to ledges and hugging the bottom of the river.

*REPORT:*
KayakWars started two weeks ago and it has been very difficult to score any points for the tournament due to all of the ice. With a break in the forecast, I decided to switch things up a bit on Monday and go after some gar, carp and drum instead of chasing hybrids for a change. I'd be lying if I didn't confess that I was thinking about the all day, however. I hit the water around lunch time and proceeded to fish harder than I can ever remember fishing in my life. No breaks, no screwing around with gear, just 7 hours of non-stop fishing&#8230;and as a result, I caught a lot of fish. 

The gar were pretty predictable, holding at 14-24 feet of water in a big sheet. It didn't take much effort to entice them into biting a very simple rig - a 4inch curly tailed grub dropped down to 13 feet, just above their heads. I ended up catching about 20 of them, slowed down only by the constant need to re-tie my line after they thrashed about and chewed it up. I also had to take a few Band-Aid breaks and seal all of the holes they were poking in my hands.
Here are a few of the bigger fish from early in the day:









































:B Half-way through the day, I ended up catching one of the biggest gars I've caught to date. I dropped a blade bait down onto what I thought was a school of drum and a massive fish hit it and ran. At first, I had thought it was a striper due to how much line it was running off of my spool, but it came to the surface and shook its tail at me, revealing a huge python-like body. Gar strikes are usually pretty passive as they often tap at lures and try to wound them. Every once in a while, though, they really get a hold of a lure and take off and jump. This particular fish surfaced and did the patented alligator head shake and death roll which always makes me pucker up a bit when a toothy fish over 4 feet long is thrashing around right at the side of my kayak. With a bit of patience, I was finally able to drag the beast up onto my lap by the snout (using my mom's borrowed oven mitt, of course!). The gar ended up measuring 51 inches which broke the KayakWars record for our division by 2 inches:








The picture didn't quite do the fish justice, so I recorded a short clip:
(click for video)

As if that wasn't a good enough surprise for the day, I paddled back out to the same spot and dropped my line down and was greeted by the first fish I mentioned in my opening lines. The diamond among the rough fish. When I flipped my line out, my blade bait never had a chance to hit the bottom. I was lowering it down on a pretty tight line when I felt the &#8220;crack&#8221; of a big fish punishing it. I hadn't felt a hit like this all winter, so I was quite startled when it happened. I pulled back hard to set the hook and the fish took off downstream, upstream, and every direction in between. In my distant memories from last year, I remembered that&#8217;s what hybrids felt like and I quickly put on my game-face and focused on the fight. The fish tired after a few good runs and I was able to net my first vertically-jigged hybrid of the winter. There&#8217;s no better feeling than a hybrid strike on a tight line in my mind. Here&#8217;s the fish&#8211; not a long one, but it had plenty of winter blubber to round it out:

(click for video)


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

(deleted duplicate video)


----------



## jordbranham (Jul 14, 2014)

Nice report. That gar is a beast, thick striper too.


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

That's awesome man what a great surprise!


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

very cool. That gar is awesome


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Talk about a great day! Im super jelly


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

You know it's a good fish when you have to break out the paddle to measure it! &#128563;


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Man that hybrid is FAT! Awesome fish!

So, did you just catch an Ohio record gar?


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

That's a good haul man!


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

hell of a report sir. congrats on the gar and striper. that had to be a fun but dicey day dealing with teeth like that all day.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

House does it again! I love reading your reports.


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

Great report as usual. Your the winter king. It's killing me not able to get out, I'm on a special project at work, running an ax men crew.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yes sir-ee bob... That's a bonafide trophy Gar as anything over the 48" is a trophy in these parts for Long Nose.. Any chance you got a weight on it?? Great report as always! and yup, those big gar can really put up a GREAT fight, I hate when the snobs talk about the trashness of a Gar, as it would change if they ever hooked a trophy and had it tailwalk and do the "One Last Run" under the boat, between your legs or wherever, all I know if I sorely miss getting into some good ones.. Thanks for the storyline, I was right there with ya...

Salmonid


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> Any chance you got a weight on it??


This one was just shy of 15 pounds. My biggest was an 17.7 pounder way up in the LMR back in 2012. I was fishing out of an inflatable Seahawk and the gar thrashed about wildly at the side of the boat and tore it all to hell. I thought for sure we were going down with the ship that day, lol. It was also a 51-incher. Have you ever seen one in all of your years go over 52 inches or twenty pounds, Salmonid? The state record seems almost unattainable!


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Same thing as everyone else has already said. Love the reports!!! Man would I love to get on some gar like that!!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Those are truly pigs.... the biggest ones I have seen seem to top out right around 50" but really put the weight on, the biggest state record pics Ive seen from all over all have HUGE bellys on them. As far as a fish bigger then 50" I know Flathunter ( Jack) had one from the middle Scioto that I think was 52" and thick. one of the biggest Ive ever seen a pic of here in Ohio, Ill see if I can get that picture, Not sure the weight but it was right up there in the mid teen for sure, maybe more. 
Getting back tot eh state record, I doubt we will see one with the present down cycles of shad the last two years in the Ohio River but after a few good years of baitfish, Id say its possible. 

Salmonid


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice fishies there... I'm surprised you could type this with the torn up fingers.


----------



## dan-tastic (Oct 30, 2014)

Awesome day on the river. Great fish. Great boat.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Great report, since I can't get into the action like you do, living it vicariously through these stories and pics is the next best thing. Thanks for sharing dude!


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

Salmonid said:


> yes sir-ee bob... That's a bonafide trophy Gar as anything over the 48" is a trophy in these parts for Long Nose.. Any chance you got a weight on it?? Great report as always! and yup, those big gar can really put up a GREAT fight, I hate when the snobs talk about the trashness of a Gar, as it would change if they ever hooked a trophy and had it tailwalk and do the "One Last Run" under the boat, between your legs or wherever, all I know if I sorely miss getting into some good ones.. Thanks for the storyline, I was right there with ya...
> 
> Salmonid


Pike, carp, gar are all trash fish IMO. The only true trophy fish within a 5hr drive of southwest Oh is Walleye & Muskie.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Terra Rysing said:


> Pike, carp, gar are all trash fish IMO. The only true trophy fish within a 5hr drive of southwest Oh is Walleye & Muskie.



Kewl story brah.


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Terra Rysing said:


> Pike, carp, gar are all trash fish IMO. The only true trophy fish within a 5hr drive of southwest Oh is Walleye & Muskie.



hahaha, don't you ever say anything nice?


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Sweet report Rob. Like Greghal said, you have mastered this winter thing.



Terra Rysing said:


> Pike, carp, gar are all trash fish IMO. The only true trophy fish within a 5hr drive of southwest Oh is Walleye & Muskie.


Neato. Stop posting in the SW forum then. *IMO* you should move at least 5 hours from here then. Thanks in advance.


----------



## snakedog (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice report, thanks House.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Terra Rysing said:


> Pike, carp, gar are all trash fish IMO. The only true trophy fish within a 5hr drive of southwest Oh is Walleye & Muskie.


Please please please don't forget to wear a name tag to the OGF meet.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Great report house! The gar is a pig!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Terra Rysing said:


> Pike, carp, gar are all trash fish IMO. The only true trophy fish within a 5hr drive of southwest Oh is Walleye & Muskie.


A fish is a fish. That's funny because you have yet to post a catch of your own on here.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Terra Rysing said:


> Pike, carp, gar are all trash fish IMO. The only true trophy fish within a 5hr drive of southwest Oh is Walleye & Muskie.


Not cool Tiera, not cool at all.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Terra Rysing said:


> Pike, carp, gar are all trash fish IMO. The only true trophy fish within a 5hr drive of southwest Oh is Walleye & Muskie.



Who is this negative nancy? Only posts to talk trash and say negative comments on other people's threads..... Gotta be a new name for an old member that must've got banned. Or maybe just genuinely rude.?


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

Terra Rysing said:


> Pike, carp, gar are all trash fish IMO. The only true trophy fish within a 5hr drive of southwest Oh is Walleye & Muskie.


Gzzz.. U are such a b$%#%... And I mean that from the bottom of my heart.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

Easy fellas. I am not the only one that thinks they are are like that. Millions of anglers feel the same way. Sorry for ruffling feathers.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

House, love reading your reports and love the pictures, the battle those fish put up floating in a kayak would have to be a blast. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

So Terra, does that mean those two species are all you fish for? if so you must be traveling an awful lot to do your fishing, LOL I need a job like yours where I can afford to do that much traveling just to catch non trash fish while us here in SW Ohio are opportunistic fishermen and make the best out of what we have available and often , just to spite folks like you, actually "target" those trashy fish, you can keep your eyes and Ski's and leave the rest for us trash pickers..Ha ha

I know you posted such nonsense to get a rise and I took the bait..I hope it made your day 

Salmonid


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Terra Rysing said:


> Easy fellas. I am not the only one that thinks they are are like that. Millions of anglers feel the same way. Sorry for ruffling feathers.


Look here...you just gotta start postin more positive comments, if ya did, people wouldn't give you so much crap..these guys on SW forum , most of them, are friends, who have actually fished together or shared a brew together at some point in time..ghood luck fishing Terra..tight lines to you..


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Great report House. That gar is crazy huge and you didn't even have your oven mitt.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

Salmonid said:


> I know you posted such nonsense to get a rise and I took the bait..I hope it made your day
> 
> Salmonid


If you respond the TerraRyst has already won.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

deltaoscar said:


> If you respond the TerraRyst has already won.



.... and you sir, have just won the Terra Riesling naming contest! Congratulations! 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

deltaoscar said:


> If you respond the TerraRyst has already won.


Very nice play on words lol


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I tried to help out Terri Firm-a-nut with some heartfelt posts in another thread. He/she/it then seemed to cool it for a while, BUT, looks like it didn't help. You're on your own. If your goal was to highjack threads and turn an incredibly cool group of people against you, CONGRATS! You succeeded.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

BTW House, nice fish and nice report as usual! Hope to make it to the OSG seminar/beer blast/MMA get together and give you some [email protected]%$ in person. 

E...

ps, don't bring your urine, I mean beer.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Very nice play on words lol


It's not my play on words. That's his name. 

Terra Rysing = Terrorizing.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Okay gentlemen let's respect the OP's thread. The hijacking/trolling has been addressed.
Also, a couple of post have been deleted already. Let's stay on the OP's original subject.


----------



## Terra Rysing (May 19, 2014)

Nice fish report. Thank you


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

deltaoscar said:


> It's not my play on words. That's his name.
> 
> 
> 
> Terra Rysing = Terrorizing.



Wow, I feel like a complete idiot! Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

photoshopped.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Crawdude said:


> Wow, I feel like a complete idiot! Lol!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


You are not alone.


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Fantastic report and great photos/vidz. Glad you appreciate the rough fish too.

I will be joining the brethren of yak fisherman in 2015 and I can honestly say if I have 10% of the success you do - I will be happy.


----------



## z3bul0n (Jul 25, 2014)

Terra Rysing said:


> Pike, carp, gar are all trash fish IMO. The only true trophy fish within a 5hr drive of southwest Oh is Walleye & Muskie.




really??? show some respect to your fellow fisherman. we are all here for the samw reason, to talk fishing, share stories and meet new people. next time just move on and dont post.all i have seen you post is nothing but negative comments. you must be a miserable person to try and bring others down.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Amazing fish, great catching!:B:B


----------



## BaitWaster (Oct 25, 2013)

Great catches House!


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

So, I don't comment as much as I used to however.................

House knows how to get er' done !

Just getting out in that cold water this time of year with the logs , ice, flotsam and what-not coming down stream takes lots of courage.

Everyone else- watch out for the Trolls. I've moderated at the old OHF site and I've been a member here at OGF for 11 years- I've seen all kinds of nocturnal basement- dark-corner-dwelling Trolls.

I suppose to sit and read the comments he or she gets back probably lights up the day in the deep dark basement of Moms house.............:drool:

Nice fish House !


----------



## trailbreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

hey you caught my gar rob i recognize it


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Where you guys at in all the other threads calling Carp and Gar trash fish? I'm finding it a bit odd we're taking offense here. I'm usually one of the only guys sticking up for em! Ohh, he insulted the all mighty SWO smallie, that's what it is! 

Nice fish.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Ohh, he insulted the all mighty SWO smallie, that's what it is!



Don't insult our smallies bruh.



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Terra Rysing said:


> Nice fish report. Thank you


Yaaay! I knew you could do it!


----------



## savethetrophies (Jul 4, 2014)

There's a good lad.


----------

